# Can you strip Bermuda grass?



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

I do not mow with a reel mower and I am currently using a Honda push mower for my Bermuda lawn at the lowest setting. Will stripping work on Bermuda grass if its cut low?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

wchang23 said:


> I do not mow with a reel mower and I am currently using a Honda push mower for my Bermuda lawn at the lowest setting. Will stripping work on Bermuda grass if its cut low?


Bermuda doesn't stripe very well, it can be done but it's usually with a reel mower at lower heights. I doubt you'll have any luck with a rotary but maybe someone on here has had a different experience.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I've only had success with striping my bermuda with my reel mower with the roller on the front


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I used to mow my turf on the lowest setting on my Honda rotary, and I didnt have a striper on it so I never got it to stripe. I've never been big on stripes, though, so cant say I was really trying.
But now that I'm reel mowing at .75", the rear roller does a pretty decent job of striping. My stripes don't last long. They're visible for maybe a day or two.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Reel mower with a roller. My stripes will last 4-5 days, but they aren't anything like a PRG or KBG reel mowed lawn.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I feel like my stripes last a while. You can see them when the grass is due to be mowed again just not as crisp as freshly cut. This is after my scalp this year


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

This is my yard mowed with a John Deere 2500A triplex (pic was taken last summer). It stripes nice with the right equipment


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I suck at keeping the stripes straight but that isnt the bermudas fault lol.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Greens mower is your best option for striping


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a rotary, but it has a rear roller.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hybrid varieties strip much better than common bermuda as well.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> I suck at keeping the stripes straight but that isnt the bermudas fault lol.


Your yard is nicely landscaped.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > I suck at keeping the stripes straight but that isnt the bermudas fault lol.
> ...


Agreed!.....but are those Christmas lights still up? Not judging, just asking.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ZEM said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


I noticed that too. :lol: Nonetheless, it's refreshing to see a yard that is properly landscaped. I'll overlook the lights.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Mister Bill said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > I suck at keeping the stripes straight but that isnt the bermudas fault lol.
> ...


Thank you i am also putting in some edging this weekend and ripping out the bermuda that has grown in there.



ZEM said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


Hahaha yes they are LED bulbs that you can change colors on and they have different themes etc so after Christmas the kids convinced me to wait til valentines day. Long story short we left them on after taking the rest of the Christmas stuff off and have been lazy to get them off. Forgot they were even on there. Need to get them on the to do list!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


Personally, I much prefer the look of a natural edge, especially with the large boulders and plant choices. If it is edged every time the lawn is mowed the bermuda doesn't grow into the beds. Regardless, your yard is very nice, crooked stripes and all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here's one from last year at my old house.


----------



## MintR33 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sure you can. With a heavy reel mower. Some people even throw a few bricks in the grass catcher to add to its weight.

I double cut which also helps to train the grass to lay over and grow in the direction helping accentuate the stipes.

My Tiftuf at 10mm (3/8") here in Australia...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

This is Tifway-419 mowed at .5"HOC with a greensmower.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

I just posted a YouTube video of my first ever Reel mow with a new Allet Kensington 20H. Stripes were kind of mild, but my lawn hasn't thickened up yet.

Looks like it will hold for a few days, though. Excited to keep reeling..


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Jace said:


> This is my yard mowed with a John Deere 2500A triplex (pic was taken last summer). It stripes nice with the right equipment


Phenomenal.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

If you stripe it in the same pattern for long enough, the grass will grow that way and stay striped for a lot longer-at least with a reel mower. Bermuda also stripes better when mowed with dew on the ground


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> This is Tifway-419 mowed at .5"HOC with a greensmower.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

At .5 it stripes well for me. Once got to the .375 it doesnt stripe no more &#129300;


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Pamboys09 said:


> At .5 it stripes well for me. Once got to the .375 it doesnt stripe no more 🤔


Mine striped at .3" but definitely not as well. You're right about .5" looking best. I think the sweet spot of hybrids is .5" and common is .75".

This picture is when it was cut at .3" and still growing in from the sand leveling.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

There is a rotary guy on here with 3-3.5" bermuda with very prominent stripes.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I think the higher the hoc the better stripe for bermuda. Not sure tho


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Pamboys09 said:


> I think the higher the hoc the better stripe for bermuda. Not sure tho


I can tell you that in the right lighting, seed heads will stripe like crazy!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the higher the hoc the better stripe for bermuda. Not sure tho
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I tried striping bermuda with my toro rotary mower and a toro stripe kit. I believe I was cutting it around 1.5" and also tried it at 2". It sorta worked, but nothing compared to a reel mower.

This is my lawn cut at 1/2" with a reel mower.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Carolinacuttin ++

Rotary...not really.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

This was last night with my new to me (used) 1600 and her maiden test cut. Set at 1", definitely gonna go lower when I get the carb issues sorted out. Ignore the dog spots. 😂


----------



## Sunsaber (May 8, 2020)

Anybody have a seeded variety of Bermuda that they successfully stripe? I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Sunsaber said:


> Anybody have a seeded variety of Bermuda that they successfully stripe? I'd be interested to see it.


Plain old wild common Bermuda @ .5"

This is 2 days after cut


These were taken right after cut


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I do a poor man's stripe every few weeks because I have way too much free time....

I cut a line then skip a row. The next day or two I will cut the previously uncut area. It is a unique look and very slick if you have an area you can do a circular stripe.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> I do a poor man's stripe every few weeks because I have way too much free time....
> 
> I cut a line then skip a row. The next day or two I will cut the previously uncut area. It is a unique look and very slick if you have an area you can do a circular stripe.


It's not happening unless you have pics to show your technique.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

ZEM said:


> Bermuda_Triangle said:
> 
> 
> > I do a poor man's stripe every few weeks because I have way too much free time....
> ...


I concur!


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


From experience living on a hill/slope like he does the natural edges might be a disaster like it was for me, I live on a hill too and my edges would turn into gutters and after a heavy downpour I would get a lot of washout and the edges kept getting deeper and deeper. I started getting moss and other weeds to grow in the bottom. So I filled mine in and planted lirope and its been a great border to keep the bermuda out of my beds. Of course my bed was alot bigger/longer than this one too.


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

The best looking stripes ive seen on bermuda via pics/videos was always done by a john deere reel mower.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

blitz28179 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


My yard slopes about the same as his and all my edges are natural. I too have liriope borders but they are inset in the beds and do not abut against the turf. I have a 2' wide strip of long needle pine straw rolled and tucked into the natural edge between the liriope and turf. I run a metal edger around the bed with each mow and redefine the edge when the beds are cleaned and new pine straw is added. Looks great and I have never experienced any kind of washout. It's been that way for more than twenty years.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

blitz28179 said:


> The best looking stripes ive seen on bermuda via pics/videos was always done by a john deere reel mower.


Like this one? :lol:


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> blitz28179 said:
> 
> 
> > The best looking stripes ive seen on bermuda via pics/videos was always done by a john deere reel mower.
> ...


That looks like a tru cut model with the JD name, The ones I am talking about looks like this


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

blitz28179 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > blitz28179 said:
> ...


Actually, it is a rebadged McLane. I knew what you were meaning, I was just being facetious. :lol: Details, it's all in the details. :lol:


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> blitz28179 said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


lol I meant mclane not tru cut


----------



## Sunsaber (May 8, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> Sunsaber said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have a seeded variety of Bermuda that they successfully stripe? I'd be interested to see it.
> ...


That looks great! I'm not so worried anymore about the improved seeded variety I am sowing now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> There is a rotary guy on here with 3-3.5" bermuda with very prominent stripes.


@Rick817 is the user I was talking about.
Rick, maybe you could post pics of your beautiful lawn? What HOC are you at?
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Rick817 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cdub5_ said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> > There is a rotary guy on here with 3-3.5" bermuda with very prominent stripes.
> ...


Haha thanks @Cdub5_ currently mowing at 3" I use a Honda rotary with a lawn Stryper attachment. Sorry for the late reply. Don't get on here at much as I should.


----------

